# Old Gold



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

This was dedicated to an old white face golden. How sad. My heart breaks when I get newsletters from the GR rescues I donate to with pictures of these old white face seniors tossed aside like stale bread. Don't people know even stale bread has it's uses--bread pudding, much sweeter than fresh bread. One casd involved a father and son , ages 13 and 15 years old. that is correct, 13 and 15 years old. But at least they had each other. 

One by one they pass my cage,
Too old, too worn, too broken, no way.
Way past his prime he can't run and play,
Then they shake their heads slowly and go on their way.
A little old man, arthritic and sore,
It seems I am not wanted anymore.
I once had a home, I once had a bed,
A place that was warm, and where I was fed.
Now my muzzle is grey, and my eyes slowly fail,
Who wants a dog so old and so frail?
My family decided I didn't belong,
I got in their way, my attitude was wrong.
Whatever excuse they made in their head
Can't justify how they left me for dead.
Now I sit in this cage, where day after day,
The younger dogs get adopted away.
When I had almost come to the end of my rope,
You saw my face and I finally had hope.
You saw thru the grey, and the legs bent with age,
And felt I still had life beyond the cage.
You took me home, gave me food and a bed,
And shared your own pillow with my poor tired head.
We snuggle and play, and you talk to me low,
You love me so dearly and want me to know.
I may have lived most of my life with another,
But you outshine them with a love so much stronger.
I promise to return all the love I can give,
To You, my dear person, as long as I live.
I may be with you for a week or for years,
We will share many smiles, you will no doubt shed tears.
And when the time comes that God deems I must leave,
I know you will cry and your heart will grieve.
And when I arrive at the Bridge, all brand new,
My thoughts and my heart will still be with you.
And I will brag to all who will hear,
Of the person who made my last days so dear.

-Author Unknown


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

I can't even make it through to the end...so sad.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

That poem KILLS me...as I look around me right now there are 3 beautiful seniors sleeping soundly and I cannot imagine my life without them. I will always adopt seniors. I just love them with all my heart.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sad, but true


----------



## Spudmom (Mar 10, 2007)

I have never understood how someone can give up old gold. Currently don't have a foster as I have a one year old pup, 3 adults and my old girl will be 17 in July.

Love the puppies, but my heart belongs to old gold)

Deb


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

While very sad it is a beautiful poem and brings tears to my eyes. There is nothing more precious than old gold; a lifetime of love, companionship and memories. I don't understand how people don't get it.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Ugh... how sad! I just love those white faces. I don't get it how people can just "throw away" a pet they have had for that long. Personally, I love how mellow and sweet many of these seniors are. I'd take them over a puppy any day...


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

daisydogmom said:


> Ugh... how sad! I just love those white faces. I don't get it how people can just "throw away" a pet they have had for that long. Personally, I love how mellow and sweet many of these seniors are. I'd take them over a puppy any day...


Puppies are cute and fun, but I agree, there's nothing like a mature dog.


----------

